# EXPlosive EXPosition!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay, so you might have guessed that I've got another EXP up for your viewing pleasure! 

Check this out: MPC 1/251982 EXP 

I think this one looks better than the 1/32 one, also on The Sprue Lagoon. 

What do you think?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks nice!


----------

